# Thought I'd pass this on.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not my recipe, just one I ran across. I use the slow cooker crockpot for this.

Hawaiian Pork Roast:
3# pork roast/loin
1/2 cup soy sauce[I use Kikoman because it's sweeter than La Choy]
2 TBSP brown sugar
1- 8oz. can of crushed pineapple[I used a 16oz. can of tidbits, juice and all, since I like the pineapple jest fine.]
Dash of ground ginger
Salt and pepper[ Skipped this since the soy sauce is plenty to my taste.]

Put roast in zip lock bag, mix above and pour over roast. Refrig overnight, turning everytime you walk by.
Put in crock pot[slow cooker] on high and go about your business for maybe 4 hours. Use temp probe to 160* Enjoy.

BTW: It turned out great. As a side dish, I jest et another helping of PORK!!!!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

an use a biscuit to mop up some of the juice for dessert...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

We did a deer roast similar to this the other week. Turned out great.

Darin


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

sounds great...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yup.....GREAT recipe.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

going to try this soon, sounds great!!!


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

hey wdbrand, the pork was great, used pork tenderloin because it was on sale at my work. just fell apart,wife loved it! planing on making sammiches out of the leftovers tonight! thanks for the recipe!


----------

